# Husqvarna 61 vs 61 Rancher



## edisto (Jan 16, 2009)

I read in many posts that the 61 Rancher is a "weak" version of the 61, but is there any way to tell by looking (yes, looking at eBay pictures) which is which? Does the Rancher have a "Rancher" sticker on it, or does it just say 61. I have read on a couple of threads that unless it has the orange (as opposed to white or black) top, it is a Rancher...is that true?

I also have seen some 61s with black tops and a stock decompression valve on top...is that a Rancher as well?

I eventually want to put a 268 or 272 P&C on the saw, but that might be a while, and I'd like to have a 61 (not a Rancher) to cut with while I'm saving my pennies for the upgrade. 

Thanks in advance for any help, and I'm sorry if I missed seeing this info in my search.


----------



## mattinky (Jan 16, 2009)

All the 61 Ranchers I've seen had white tops


----------



## HolmenTree (Jan 16, 2009)

From my information Husqvarna introduced the 61 only as a rancher in 1978[ the year AB Electrolux bought out Husqvarna,Jonsered and Partner] In 1982 it was still called a rancher with a white top. Sometime after 1983-1984 it got a black cover and then later became a 61 with all orange covers and a newer style black chain brake lever.


----------



## HolmenTree (Jan 17, 2009)

Gets confusing here ,I just checked the Husqvarna site and in their history section it shows in 1976 an all orange 61 was introduced . In 1978 ranchers were introduced.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2009)

HolmenTree said:


> Gets confusing here ,I just checked the Husqvarna site and in their history section it shows in 1976 an all orange 61 was introduced . In 1978 ranchers were introduced.




I am a bit confused here as well, as the info is a bit contradictive.

I once believed what you wrote in the quote was true, but I don't by now.

What I believe to be true is that the first 61s (1976) were the Rancher with 3.6hp(white top, later dark gray top). The Orange ones (not Rancher) are the latest ones, with 3.9hp - but I have no idea when the hp specs actually changed.


----------



## edisto (Jan 17, 2009)

*'76 61*



HolmenTree said:


> Gets confusing here ,I just checked the Husqvarna site and in their history section it shows in 1976 an all orange 61 was introduced . In 1978 ranchers were introduced.



I thought the same thing when I looked at the history page, but I think Husky put a picture of a more recent 61 next to that caption (it has the newer-style chain brake).

Sounds like I should be waiting on a 61 with an orange top...I passed on one that went for a decent price because it was a farm saw. I spent a lot of time working on a farm, and I've seen what happens to farm saws!

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## bama (Jan 17, 2009)

edisto said:


> I spent a lot of time working on a farm, and I've seen what happens to farm saws!



When I worked on my dad's farm years ago, I resembled that remark.


----------



## rngrchad (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a Rancher 61 Electrolux Husky in the garage right now. My friend dropped it off for me to look at. It has the number 61 written on an orange sidecover, white top with RANCHER written in rope-like lettering. Chainbrake is solid metal. It has numbers: ASS 823.78 written on a metal tag...which is I'm guessing the month: August, day 23, year 1978?


----------



## bill268xp (Jan 19, 2009)

I have bought one on ebay and had a little problem with the guy his name is Sam and his sight is CEDAR HILL SAWS. what a jerk. but the saw ran great and it has the white top which I believe is the older one and yes it has a little less power but you can do so,so many upgrades to this saw it was worth it in my humble opinion. best of luck Bill


----------



## bill268xp (Jan 19, 2009)

bill268xp said:


> I have bought one on ebay and had a little problem with the guy his name is Sam and his sight is CEDAR HILL SAWS. what a jerk. but the saw ran great and it has the white top which I believe is the older one and yes it has a little less power but you can do so,so many upgrades to this saw it was worth it in my humble opinion. best of luck Bill


My ## say,s practica 1611-006837 hope that can help.


----------



## bill268xp (Jan 19, 2009)

looks like they used a 163 carb and then later jump up to the 254 . so they went from 3.6 hp to 4.1 hp with the newer 61 so that is a easy fix. or you take the whole P&C off grab a 272 and get the intake mod so you will need a new top any way get a 272 or a 268 xp top and you will go to 4.7 hp. best of luck Bill


----------



## Cliff R (Jan 19, 2009)

or you take the whole P&C off grab a 272 and get the intake mod so you will need a new top any way get a 272 or a 268 xp top and you will go to 4.7 hp.

:agree2: 

Best thing we ever did to our 61. I made the mistake of testing it after installing the 268XP P/C in front of one of my good friends, who bought it on the spot!

The upgrade is relatively easy, requiring an intake manifold and mounting studs from a 268. Top cover will need modded or replaced as well, but the upgrades are well worth it.......Cliff


----------



## edisto (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for all of the responses...saw a 61 on eBay that looked to be pretty new, and had the plastic chain brake handle instead of the metal one. It had a black/gray top, but I noticed that there was a hole in the cover for the idle adjust; on top of the low and high jet adjust instead of to the left of them. I figured this was because of the carb upgrade in the newer 61s.

The sticker on the starter cover is different too (not the small square "61").

At any rate, here is the saw:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3431&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching

I know I paid too much for it, but I've been without a saw for too long, need one yesterday, and will have to put off any upgrades (except for a muffler mod) for awhile. I figure with the newer carb, upgrading to the 52mm P&C will make more of a difference.

Thanks again for all the help and advice.

I just hope it is in as good of shape as it looks.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 28, 2009)

edisto said:


> Thanks for all of the responses...saw a 61 on eBay that looked to be pretty new, and had the plastic chain brake handle instead of the metal one. It had a black/gray top, but I noticed that there was a hole in the cover for the idle adjust; on top of the low and high jet adjust instead of to the left of them. I figured this was because of the carb upgrade in the newer 61s.
> 
> The sticker on the starter cover is different too (not the small square "61").
> 
> ...




Looks like an early 1990s one, just before they became all orange - the serial number will tell the truth.


----------



## edisto (Jan 28, 2009)

*Fast Shipping*

Auction ended at 10pm Sunday, and the chainsaw was here today!

Looks as good as the pictures...pouring rain outside though.

Serial number is:1430050

Does that make it early 90s?


----------



## clearance (Jan 28, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> Looks like an early 1990s one, just before they became all orange - the serial number will tell the truth.



I thought only the XP saws back then were all orange and the 61 had an orange body with a grey top. Had a 266xp then and some guys had 61s.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Jan 28, 2009)

Ouch, that was expensive for that saw. There was one on the local cl I could've bought for $150 if not less in real good shape and I passed. Got the 2095 instead.


----------



## edisto (Jan 28, 2009)

willsaw4beer said:


> Ouch, that was expensive for that saw. There was one on the local cl I could've bought for $150 if not less in real good shape and I passed. Got the 2095 instead.



I know...been scanning CL for quite some time, but the only saw in driving distance was a Husky 66 they wanted $325 for.

I blame this forum. If I hadn't spent so much time reading here, I wouldn't have been so desperate to get a saw!


----------



## willsaw4beer (Jan 28, 2009)

Well I guess the way to look at it is to make it pay for itself, which it will do in short order.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Jan 29, 2009)

Cliff R said:


> or you take the whole P&C off grab a 272 and get the intake mod so you will need a new top any way get a 272 or a 268 xp top and you will go to 4.7 hp.
> 
> :agree2:
> 
> ...



I followed Cliff's lead and just installed one of Bailey's 272 P/C kits on my 61 Rancher. Thanks to his thread I knew what I needed and it went quite smooth. I just did a few cuts tonight and it seems like a decent upgrade. I'll take it out this weekend to give it a good test run.


----------



## edisto (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks guys...part of the reason for getting the 61 was so I could put the 272 P&C on it down the road. The saw does have the Tillotson HS-254A carb, which makes me happy.


----------



## FXDL (Mar 29, 2010)

so is the 61 rancher the same as a 61 with less power?


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 29, 2010)

*Belated answer.....*



edisto said:


> Auction ended at 10pm Sunday, and the chainsaw was here today!
> 
> Looks as good as the pictures...pouring rain outside though.
> 
> ...



Yes, 1991 week 43.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 29, 2010)

FXDL said:


> so is the 61 rancher the same as a 61 with less power?



Yes, basically, but lots of other changes were made trough the years (very long living model number).


----------



## edisto (Mar 29, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, basically, but lots of other changes were made trough the years (very long living model number).



I have read that the early 61 had open transfers (pre '83 or '88?), which might account for the difference in HP. The Rancher and the 61 shared 2 carbs, but the HS-254A was specific to the later 61s.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 29, 2010)

edisto said:


> I have read that the early 61 had open transfers (pre '83 or '88?), which might account for the difference in HP. The Rancher and the 61 shared 2 carbs, but the HS-254A was specific to the later 61s.



That sounds logical, but I haven't really looked into it. opcorn:

I never found the 61 a very interesting saw model, as it always was the weakest one in its "family".


----------



## edisto (Mar 29, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> That sounds logical, but I haven't really looked into it. opcorn:
> 
> I never found the 61 a very interesting saw model, as it always was the weakest one in its "family".



I've been staring at the 272 P&C on my shelf for months now, just hoping for a little time to make my 61 interesting.


----------



## Cantdog (Mar 29, 2010)

*61 Evo*

I may be all wet here but my take on this is the early "white" tops had open ports with a solid, full skirt round piston. The next model had open ports with "slabside" pistons for a small increase in power. The last version "orange" top had open port with windowed pistons and the aforementioned carb increase for a bit more power again. I have owned a mid model "slabside" 61 for about 18 yrs and have had no problems with it other than a couple of fuel lines/filters. Niko is somewhat correct in that the 61 doesn't create wild enthusiasm from brute power. However personally I find the saw quite interesting from the fact that it is the base model of this very popular family of saws and you can build from this inexpensive platform. As being the least powerful of these saws it can endure quite a bit of use without beating itself to death. On the other hand I spent part of this afternoon starting to port a 50MM 268XP closed port piston and cyl to replace the regular open port ported 268 cyl on the one in my sig. I also plan to change the carb to one from a 670 Super just for kicks. I will have to pick up the impluse by tapping into the isolation block. I think this will work good. I like the way the choke works on the 630 and 670 better than the Husky setup. We'll see how that all pans out.


----------



## edisto (Mar 29, 2010)

Cantdog said:


> I may be all wet here but my take on this is the early "white" tops had open ports with a solid, full skirt round piston. The next model had open ports with "slabside" pistons for a small increase in power. The last version "orange" top had open port with windowed pistons and the aforementioned carb increase for a bit more power again.



I was wondering where the slabsides fit in. Now it all makes perfect sense.



Cantdog said:


> However personally I find the saw quite interesting from the fact that it is the base model of this very popular family of saws and you can build from this inexpensive platform.



My thoughts exactly. Good luck with your build!

The P&C are in great shape on my 61, and for the 272 upgrade, I have to swap out the carb and intake.

Does anyone have a Jonsered 625 with a torched P&C they are looking to get rid of?


----------



## Cantdog (Mar 29, 2010)

edisto said:


> I was wondering where the slabsides fit in. Now it all makes perfect sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That 61 of yours is to nice to ax!!! I've always thought it was the nicest 61 I've seen!!! That GB bar doesn't hurt the looks either. I would look for a toasted 61,266 or 630 Jred. I think the 625 and 670 are external impluse. The 630 however has the internal impluse same as the Huskys. I mean if you want to use a reg Husky carb.


----------



## edisto (Mar 29, 2010)

Cantdog said:


> That 61 of yours is to nice to ax!!! I've always thought it was the nicest 61 I've seen!!! That GB bar doesn't hurt the looks either. I would look for a toasted 61,266 or 630 Jred. I think the 625 and 670 are external impluse. The 630 however has the internal impluse same as the Huskys. I mean if you want to use a reg Husky carb.



I do feel bad...and it is plenty strong...but doesn't it deserve a nice, new 272 P&C? I even have a "new in box" HS-260A I got for cheap on eBay.

Wouldn't it be happier?

Then I could put the 61 parts on a bottom end that might not be in such good shape, because I plan on doing strange things to the 272 cylinder once I get a baseline.


----------



## Cantdog (Mar 29, 2010)

edisto said:


> I do feel bad...and it is plenty strong...but doesn't it deserve a nice, new 272 P&C? I even have a "new in box" HS-260A I got for cheap on eBay.
> 
> Wouldn't it be happier?
> 
> Then I could put the 61 parts on a bottom end that might not be in such good shape, because I plan on doing strange things to the 272 cylinder once I get a baseline.



Well it's your saw and from the looks of your saws you do things right. Just kinda puts me in mind of building a chopper from a pristine dresser. Both nice but one is lost in the process. There is another way, then you could have both. Good luck I'm sure it''be well thought out and look good too which ever way you choose!!


----------



## edisto (Mar 29, 2010)

Cantdog said:


> Well it's your saw and from the looks of your saws you do things right. Just kinda puts me in mind of building a chopper from a pristine dresser. Both nice but one is lost in the process. There is another way, then you could have both. Good luck I'm sure it''be well thought out and look good too which ever way you choose!!



Argh! I think you talked me out of it...OK...time to find a 61 for parts!

Thanks for setting me straight on the Johnny equivalents!

For the record though...that'll make it that much longer before I try to talk you into selling one of those 49 sps..


----------



## Cantdog (Mar 29, 2010)

edisto said:


> Argh! I think you talked me out of it...OK...time to find a 61 for parts!
> 
> Thanks for setting me straight on the Johnny equivalents!
> 
> For the record though...that'll make it that much longer before I try to talk you into selling one of those 49 sps..



HAHAHA!!!!! Good enough!!! I have three more 49s to build to add to the six I have now!!! I just love those little guys, smooth and quiet. Just right for 12"-16" stuff and limbing. I'll keep my eye open for a good lower end in the 61/630 series and let you know if something decent comes along.


----------



## edisto (Mar 30, 2010)

Cantdog said:


> HAHAHA!!!!! Good enough!!! I have three more 49s to build to add to the six I have now!!! I just love those little guys, smooth and quiet. Just right for 12"-16" stuff and limbing. I'll keep my eye open for a good lower end in the 61/630 series and let you know if something decent comes along.



I appreciate the help. The whole reason for getting the 61 was to do the upgrade, but i used 61s a lot when I was firefighting, and (as you pointed out) this one is in such good shape, I hate to start swapping parts.

Thanks for talking me out of it.


----------



## Cantdog (Mar 30, 2010)

edisto said:


> I appreciate the help. The whole reason for getting the 61 was to do the upgrade, but i used 61s a lot when I was firefighting, and (as you pointed out) this one is in such good shape, I hate to start swapping parts.
> 
> Thanks for talking me out of it.




The 61 with the 268 top in my sig I picked up on ebay from ca for $75 with a scored piston. Some bonehead had it apart and put the piston in backwards but other than that it was in pretty good shape (No where near as good as yours) and everything was there. Had to replace the front handle as it looked like someone had been jousting with chainsaws and it had been cut up pretty bad by another running saw. Picked up a new aftermarket handle (ebay again $15) which is a slightly larger dia. and a bit more comfortable. It's been fun building and using this saw and my old 61 is still intact. I've owned that one for the last 18 yrs and it has cut all my firewood for home and shops (about 10-12 cord/yr felled and fit) every yr with no complaints and still carries 175 psi comp. Plus it has been used around my sawmill as needed (NOT milling!!) So I gotta say it's been (and still is) a good saw.


----------



## FXDL (Mar 30, 2010)

I am probably gonna go pick up that 61 rancher tonight after work. the guy said it had a 22" bar on it, but i'm i'll put a 16" on it and use it as my all-around firewood saw. (most of what i cut here is 14" or less cedar and pinion)
you suppose it will fit this role good?


----------



## Cantdog (Mar 30, 2010)

FXDL said:


> I am probably gonna go pick up that 61 rancher tonight after work. the guy said it had a 22" bar on it, but i'm i'll put a 16" on it and use it as my all-around firewood saw. (most of what i cut here is 14" or less cedar and pinion)
> you suppose it will fit this role good?




If it runs good it will do great as a firewood saw IMO. My stock 61 has a 16" bar and has done a lot of work over the yrs with little to no problems. Good luck!!


----------



## edisto (Mar 30, 2010)

Cantdog said:


> If it runs good it will do great as a firewood saw IMO. My stock 61 has a 16" bar and has done a lot of work over the yrs with little to no problems. Good luck!!



+1

It may be the weakest saw in its family, but it isn't a weak saw, and in my experience, they are dead reliable.


----------



## randybell_3 (Apr 10, 2010)

I just recently bought a older 61 with the white top, guy said the compression was shot, so I still ended up buying it for $25cnd, brought it home and the compression read 125psi, so I tried firing it up and three pulls with some fresh fuel and she fired up, any whoo its missing the thumb screw and spring for the chain brake(metal handle) and as well I need the two thin metal plates that go on either side of the bar. Oh and a new white top wouldn't hurt either since this one has been superglued in some places. If you've got any parts for this saw or as well a Jonsered 930 please let me know, thank you [email protected]


----------



## Toly (Nov 28, 2017)

bill268xp said:


> looks like they used a 163 carb and then later jump up to the 254 . so they went from 3.6 hp to 4.1 hp with the newer 61 so that is a easy fix. or you take the whole P&C off grab a 272 and get the intake mod so you will need a new top any way get a 272 or a 268 xp top and you will go to 4.7 hp. best of luck Bill


I bought a white top, metal chain break saw with 24" bar. Runs good but would like more power. After reading your suggested modification I am ready. 
Questions: is a 272 top end listed on ebay made in Italy for $50 less than Bailey's a good way to go?
Will a 272 top cover also on ebay fit my saw. 
How do I get intake mod done?
As this is my first project, am not a saw mechanic, would appreciate your help.
Thanks


----------

